# 1/32 Accucraft Passengers cars on Web site



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Check This out::: http://www.accucraft.com/PR/AT%2032...-10-10.pdf
And look at the price
I want 10 for My T1,Check all the road Names.I had a steamup today and one of our Members (WILL) told Me of them 
NFORMATION: 
Passenger 6 Car Set - $1,425.00 per set (2 Coach, 1 Baggage Car, 1 Diner Car, 1 Sleeper 
Car, 1 Observation Car)
__ AC34-381 Passenger Cars - Unlettered Gray, 6 car set 1:32
__ AC34-382 Passenger Cars - Southern Pacific Lark Gray, 6 car set 1:32
__ AC34-383 Passenger Cars - Union Pacific Gray, 6 car set 1:32
__ AC34-384 Passenger Cars - New York Central Gray, 6 car set 1:32
__ AC34-385 Passenger Cars - Southern Pacific Daylight Red & Orange, 6 car set 1:32
__ AC34-386 Passenger Cars - Union Pacific Yellow, Red Strip, 6 car set 1:32
__ AC34-387 Passenger Cars - Norfolk & Western Maroon, Black Roof, 6 car set 1:32
__ AC34-388 Passenger Cars - Pennsylvania Maroon, Black Roof, 6 car set 1:32
__ AC34-389 Passenger Cars - Canadian Pacific Maroon, Black Roof, 6 car set 1:32


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Bob, 

That is good news but not for my wallet.... 

Sam


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

They will also be available in singles at $250 a pop, this way you can have an AUTHENTIC train behind your loco. 
David M-K 
Ottawa


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Real nice cars everyone is waiting for them.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

With all the news about G gauge companies going under thus less available offering it is grand news from Accucraft about this offering!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

But they are doing the Dreyfus Hudson in 1:29 scale?


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

None of those cars will be authentic Canadian Pacific cars. Just because they are painted in CPR colours, doesn't make them true models of CPR equipment. Calling them "Museum Quality" is a stretch.....but to anyone that doesn't care, and has $250 a hit, may enjoy them


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

FF 

But Alan Wright's were 3X the cost of these. At least a "20 foot rule" train does not need to cost more than the locomotive. Besides, most folks who purchased a Royal Hudson could not tell you the difference between the bodies OR the trucks [the most obvious difference].


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone note the cars will be offered painted but WITHOUT road numbers? This is a great idea to hold down inventory and production costs while making the final number version additions very easy to accomplish. Start looking now for numbers and car naming letter sets. 

jonathan/www.rctrains.com


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on that. 
Just ordered 6 UP yellow and 6 plain gray for my homage to the Challenger Circus Train through Accucraft UK. The indication is that they will be available sooner rather than later. 

The auxiliary tenders are on the way thanks to Aster UK. 
Need to get some flats now. Any ideas? 
Also need to get decals for numbers and RBBB logos for the grays, which run the full length of the coach. Tricky huh? 
Should be a good spring!!


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Like all production runs, the stronger the demand the sooner they appear. 

With regard to decals, if all else fails you can always make your own with something like Crafty Computer Paper. 

Graham.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

We should see theses in 2 to 3 months. 

These are generic cars that are all metal with interiors that are full scale 1:32 length. 

Great price that is affordable. 

Will be some nice ones to pull behind the Big Boy.


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Historically , did the Big Boy ever pull Streamliners? Guess 4014 may do in a few years.. 

I ask only for information.... (smiley face)


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes they pulled freight but it my train...LOL


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

My understanding from Day 1 is that the Streamliners are going to be a "stock item" and (within reason) always available. That is a very sensible marketing strategy and great for Aster owners too. As regards decals my suggestion is the old CDS range of dry transfers that is now owned and manufactured by Ozark Miniatures. I have used CDS over the years and have about 50 assorted 1:32 (or very close) freight cars in liveries suitable for Canadian trains in the eastern section. 
David M-K 
Ottawa


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

D M-K 
So... Ozark has bought up LOTS of 1:32 product lines... and very little has reappeared yet. Do you know if you can actually get the dry transfers from OM?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Some are listed here, have to scroll down.
Ozark Decals and Dry Transfers


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Most is available but some aren't. For instance, last year I ordered the late NYC script and numbers for the two Niagaras that I lettered for Dick and Robert, they were back ordered for many months and I finally got fed up and Al Craig did me some specials. It'll tell you on the website when you click onto the item if it is available.
As regards to 1:32, I find it interesting that MTH have re-introduced stock in new liveries, Accucraft continue to produce new 1:32 locos and stock with more in the pipeline while people like OM see openings in the field also. Meanwhile 1:29 appears to be struggling somewhat with the demise of major players and I understand that take-up on the 1:29 Dreyfus Hudson is 'disappointing'.

DM-K


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,

can someone of experts explain me the mentioned colour "lark grey" (Lerchengrau) ? is this the natural aluminium or darker?

Thanks in advance and greetings from
derPeter


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

Actually Lark gray refers to two shades: light and dark. The streamlined Lark was loosely based on the Dreyfuss streamlined Twentieth Century Limited. The dark Lark gray replaced black as the basic diesel locomotive color ca. 1958 and caused SP to become known as the great gray presence in the west. You can find these colors available as model railroad paint if you do a Google search. To my knowledge SP never had any equipment in natural aluminium; the streamlined Sunset Limited was polished stainless steel, and some of the streamlined Daylight equipment got reskinned in stainless which went unpainted except for letterboards.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Stocking.
that means, this grey cars will not fit to my MTH California Zephyr, they are all alu-silver
Greetings derPeter


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Hi.... 

Further to Gaugeonelines comments... which I agree with. 
I never got 1:29 for obvious reasons, however I am a great believer in what we English call laissez faire. 
I was looking on "large scale central" and , in a thread about an RC system , someone made remarks concerning the apparent demise of 
Aristocraft, only to be greeted with abuse and foul language , being told "pi** off back to "your large scale". 
If we wish to encourage people to this wonderful hobby we need tolerance, information and imho humour to encourage the yuth of today. 
I'm fairly new to Gauge 1 and I look to you with more experience for information and expertise, but an injection of fun is always welcome. 
All attitudes have to be embraced if, for example G1MRA wish to keep recruitment greater than obituaries, to put it crudely. 
End of rant!!!!


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

der Peter- 

The original California Zephyr streamlined Sunset Limited, Super Chief, streamlined Empire State Express et al. were built from stainless steel by a process patented by the Budd Co. and called shotwelding. It's worth looking up. 

Best, 
Reg


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By pogsteam on 12 Oct 2013 03:58 PM 
Hi.... 

Further to Gaugeonelines comments... which I agree with. 
All attitudes have to be embraced if, for example G1MRA wish to keep recruitment greater than obituaries, to put it crudely. 
End of rant!!!! 

Don't worry about G1MRA, when I joined in Autmn 1964 there were maybe 300 members and now it several thousand and growing steadily. Bear in mind, the strength of an organisation is not measured in the number of members but in the number of members who are active and engaged rather than letting it all flow over them. As membership co-ordinator for Canada I honestly wonder why some people rejoin G1MRA year after year as they never make theirselves known to other people in Gauge 1.
As regards 1:29, I have never embraced G Scale, seeing it as the ******* scale that it is, but it is a useful cheap source of items to cut and kit bash to 1:32! 
David M-K

Ottawa


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't hold back David. :>)


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

I wouldn't dream of it Dan....you know me, not backward in coming forward!!!!
DM-K


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By livesteam53 on 11 Oct 2013 04:44 PM 


We should see theses in 2 to 3 months. 


ETA is 2014. That would make it more like 3 to 15 months. 

Andrew


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Although I have a nice set of lightweights by David Leech I certainly will look into a few of these to augment my trains consist. It is really great news indeed. It is also good to see 1/32 scale weathering the storm while 1/29 doesn't, I don't mean to rub it in to those commited to 1:29th scale, although we have often been put down by them, the fact is the accurate scale is 1/32 and scale model railroaders are a more steady customers, even though it might be less numerous sales than 1/29th. But when you are going to spend hundreds of hours scratchbuilding some rolling stock you want it to be as accurate as possible so: 1/32 scale . Now about that Dreyfuss hudson in 1/32 scale...?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Now about that Dreyfuss hudson in 1/32 scale...? 
I got my half-a-dozen Aristo NYC heavyweights all lined up. And I visited Charles Ro a few weeks ago to inspect the streamliners and was assured that a new shipment of observation cars (the only one out-of-stock today) is due within the next year. 
Given that few live steam tracks have any scenery, a 1/29th scale train doesn't look any worse than a 1/32nd scale train, or for that matter a 1/22.5 scale train. (I've tried them all.) You are creating a rolling piece of artwork, and as long as it looks right, who cares if the gauge is slightly wrong. 

the fact is the accurate scale is 1/32 and scale model railroaders are a more steady customers, even though it might be less numerous sales than 1/29th 
Exactly. If you want to sell a lot of product, then injection-molded plastic is the way to go. If you want to rule the world (well, corner the market anyway,) then make your product unique and incompatible with what's out there. 
But it doesn't usually work in the long term. Can I mention DEC in computers, Nokia in cell phones? I don't see the Russians exporting many 5' gauge locomotives either.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I have posted on this subject in the Rolling Stock forum under AMS 1:32 Passenger Cars 

===> http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/14/aft/129687/Default.aspx 

Please consider making a commitment to move the project forward.


----------

